# Foal coat change - pictures



## Kacey88 (24 April 2014)

Perhaps this isn't for the breeding board but I thought some might find it interesting! Myself and vet are undecided as to whether or not my filly will grey, so I sent off for a colour test so her passport and official name will be more accurate!.She has a darker colour underneath the bay, and as you can see her face is quite dark. She has a few lighter brown hairs around her eye, but mum has these too, especially in her winter coat. The sire of the foal is heterozygous for grey. I don't know which colour I would prefer to, but I certainly like the idea of all that bay and less scrubbing! Seen a few stunning blue and whites though. 













Whilst I await results, anyone want to have a guess?


----------



## Rollin (24 April 2014)

I am interested to know what transpires.  My pure white Arabs are actually Bay Roan in the Hungarian Stud book but grey in France.

My filly born last week by a Grey Shagya out of a Cleveland Bay mare is ...??bay except she has light lines around her eyes, like her daddy who was a coal black foal.  I am told spectacles denote grey.  Jury is out at the moment.

I will follow your thread with interest.


----------



## Char0901 (24 April 2014)

My boy born last year was born with grey rings around his eyes and nose. He was fully grey by the time he was 6 months old.
He was an odd looking boy, around his eyes were so light it looked almost bald! 
His 2 year old half brother ans sister (same grey stallion) are both grey, but very dark, they both have black manes and tails, whereas my boys tail is nearly all white and his mane is grey.
I did notice the other day he looks to be getting roan around his nose(?!)
He greyed out so quickly I wouldn't be surprised if he was 'white' by the time he's 2!


----------



## Spring Feather (24 April 2014)

Can you get  a photo of her face front-on?  So it shows her ears and her eyes close up.


----------



## Megibo (24 April 2014)

We had a Legrande foal at work last year, beautiful buckskin up until now when he is approaching his birthday. Moulting and revealing lots of steel grey hair ! He had no goggles or anything so no idea he'd go grey until he started moulting. Rather disappointed!


----------



## Spring Feather (24 April 2014)

Megibo said:



			We had a Legrande foal at work last year, beautiful buckskin up until now when he is approaching his birthday. Moulting and revealing lots of steel grey hair ! He had no goggles or anything so no idea he'd go grey until he started moulting. Rather disappointed!
		
Click to expand...

He must have had a grey mother, therefore grey would have been what I'd have expected.


----------



## mynutmeg (24 April 2014)

This is Milo at a few days 







to this at 7 months (and he still this dark now at almost a year and I think he'll stay this colour)


----------



## Bennions Field (25 April 2014)

Its hard to tell op, guess you will have to wait for the DNA results, either was she's lovely   .  

I have a dapple grey 8 year old mare, she was jet black at 5 months when I brought her. Her dam was grey and sire black.  At 9 months old when she arrived at my yard she was still jet black, and right up until she changed coat as a 2 year old you would have said she was still black.  In the summer of her 2nd year she had white hairs start to come through, both on her body and the odd one in her mane and tail, as a three year old she was a very dark grey, with some slight dark dappling, and as a 4 year old a very dappled dark grey still but more white hairs.  Then at 5, 6 and 7 she has got progressively lighter, and this year she's loosing the dspples a little from the front end, and developing flee bites, but black bits, as her original colour was black.  Its amazing how much they change with each coat change.  Interestingly her foal (now 3 year old) is genetically bay, but has the odd white hair showing up in her mane this year, she's now a lovely mahogony bay with lots of sooting, but started out a very light sandy bay colour, its going to be interesting to see how she progresses


----------



## Kacey88 (25 April 2014)

Thanks everyone. 

Spring Feather, I tried to get you a picture this morning before work but they were all blurry because she's so nosey! I'll try again. 

I guess I will just have to wait, mynutmeg, Milo got soooo dark. Did his head get darker first? My foal's head is a very dark brown colour. 

It is very interesting to watch them changing.


----------



## Slave2Magic (25 April 2014)

mynutmeg said:



			This is Milo at a few days 







to this at 7 months (and he still this dark now at almost a year and I think he'll stay this colour)






Click to expand...

I'm guessing Milo will stay black. This is my youngster at 6 weeks old and again at 3 years. Still black


----------



## mynutmeg (25 April 2014)

Kacey88 said:



			Thanks everyone. 

Spring Feather, I tried to get you a picture this morning before work but they were all blurry because she's so nosey! I'll try again. 

I guess I will just have to wait, mynutmeg, Milo got soooo dark. Did his head get darker first? My foal's head is a very dark brown colour. 

It is very interesting to watch them changing.
		
Click to expand...




Slave2Magic said:



			I'm guessing Milo will stay black. This is my youngster at 6 weeks old and again at 3 years. Still black 













Click to expand...

Yeh, I think he'll stay the dark as well - he's a very dark brown rather than black and almost exactly the same colour as his mom. 
He sorta changed all over at once - he looked really patchy for a while.


----------



## Poorlypony (26 April 2014)

Lovely foal


----------



## Kacey88 (26 April 2014)

Thanks Poorlypony. She is is cherished! 

Springfeather, it was NOT easy to get a non blurry picture of Mimi! But here you are, I hope these are ok. The big white hairs on her forelock are from mum!


----------



## Spring Feather (26 April 2014)

Thanks.  Going by those pictures, I'd say she is not grey and she will stay coloured :smile3:


----------



## Kacey88 (26 April 2014)

Thanks Spring Feather, I will let you know of the DNA results. If you are right I will certainly be spending less money on shampoo!


----------



## nicola_g (26 April 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Thanks.  Going by those pictures, I'd say she is not grey and she will stay coloured :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations, she's lovely and I agree with Spring Feather!

My lad's sire was grey, he was born at the end of May, a light bay skewbald just like his mum






by middle of August he was dark bay skewbald 






He's rising 4 now and has stayed coloured.  His sire was grey.


----------



## Kacey88 (26 April 2014)

nicola-g, that is what I think is happening to my foal, she is very dark on her face. He is lovely! Very nice markings.


----------



## Kacey88 (8 May 2014)

Just to update you guys, my foal tested heterozygous for the grey gene, and I am glad I got her tested because I NEVER would have thought it!


----------



## Spring Feather (8 May 2014)

I thought in her newborn baby piccies she looked like she might be grey but in the more recent photos she doesn't, so I think she'll hold her colour for some time, rather than greying out quickly.  Either way, greys are so much fun watching their changes in colour each year :smile3:


----------



## L&B (5 August 2015)

Sorry for digging up an old thread. I'm facing this predicament this year and your filly is so similar in colour to my new girl. Is there any update? Is she going to grey? Any new pics? Thanks in advance


----------

